# Dopo di avere esaminato



## infinite sadness

Quale sarebbe la versione più giusta, "Dopo di aver esaminato..." o "Dopo aver esaminato..."?


----------



## Blackman

E' una domanda-trabocchetto?

A me sembra invariabilmente la seconda e un dubbio bizzarro per un nativo con la tua competenza linguistica.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sono corrette entrambe, la seconda è decisamente la versione più usata nel XXI secolo... 
Come "mi piace (di) pensare", ecc. ecc.
Comunque manca il contesto, perché se dici:
"me ne sono accorto dopo(,) di aver scritto una stupidaggine"
allora il "di" è sicuramente obbligatorio.


----------



## Blackman

In tutta onestà non riesco a immaginare una possibile evoluzione di _dopo di aver esaminato_...che la renda corretta, anche nel XIX secolo.



ursu-lab said:


> Sono corrette entrambe, la seconda è decisamente la versione più usata nel XXI secolo...
> Come "mi piace (di) pensare", ecc. ecc.
> Comunque manca il contesto, perché se dici:
> "me ne sono accorto dopo(,) di aver scritto una stupidaggine"
> allora il "di" è sicuramente obbligatorio.


----------



## ursu-lab

Qui troverete un interessante articolo su quest'argomento.
Premetto che non mi è mai saltato in testa di dire "dopo di aver parlato". Ho scritto che è "corretta" perché ci sono molti autori dei secoli scorsi che lo scrivevano così e se uno di noi avesse sostenuto che non è corretto, qualcuno avrebbe potuto (sicuramente) scrivere: "ma come? nel .... secolo il grande Pinco Pallino scriveva "dopo di aver...!", e pure io seguo la tradizione dei classici e blablabla" 
Forse era questo il trabocchetto della domanda...


----------



## infinite sadness

A me la prima non suona sbagliata. Significa che sto diventando troppo vecchio?


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> A me la prima non suona sbagliata. Significa che sto diventando troppo vecchio?


Non ti preoccupare, ci si abitua...  Comunque neanche a me sembra sbagliata (anno più anno meno...), ma perché l'ho letta. Usarla non l'ho mai usata.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Tranquillo, infinite, tranquillo. La mia prima reazione è stata da "maestrino" e "naturalmente" ho optato per la seconda forma.
Poi è subentrato il sorriso, e le cose sono andate a posto. E mi sono reso conto che uso spessissimo la prima, invece. 
E su con la vita.

GS


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Credo che sia normale, una costruzione implicita di + inf. che sostituisce una esplicita. Semplicemente, esistendo in italiano la possibilità di elidere il che nella frase esplicita (Sembra che venga a piovere/ Sembra venga a piovere) esiste anche nell'implicita una costruzione simile, che in alcuni casi noi usiamo molto (Dopo aver fatto tale cosa/invece di: dopo di aver fatto tale cosa).


----------



## Lovetall

I puristi della lingua direbbero che "dopo di aver esaminato" è un francesismo.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì? Forse nel calco grammaticale, ma mi sembra una costruzione normale; forse che il dire: penso di aver fatto tale cosa... è dire un francesismo?


----------



## matoupaschat

Lovetall said:


> I puristi della lingua direbbero che "dopo di aver esaminato" è un francesismo.


 Scusa, per quale motivo sarebbe un francesismo?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

In questo caso si tratta di costruzioni che sia i francesi sia noi abbiamo mutuato dal latino. Dicesi invece francesismo di una parola, costruzione sintattica, proverbio, costruzione retorica che è stata assimilata a partire dal francese. Per esempio, si potrebbe dire che_ pantaloni_ è un francesismo, perché derivato da una parola francese, mentre la parola tipicamente italiana per indumenti coprigambe e allacciati in vita è _calzoni_.
O _forchetta_, perché sino al XVIII sec. in Italia parlavasi di _forcina_. E così via.


----------



## olaszinho

matoupaschat said:


> Scusa, per quale motivo sarebbe un francesismo?





E che dire dell'altro esempio: "penso di aver fatto"!? In francese è esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Appunto.

Scusa, Cosi, ma la costruzione "... Dicesi francesismo di una parola, ..." di quale -ismo sarebbe l'illustrazione?

GS


----------



## Lovetall

Ho parlato di francesismo perchè l'uso del de davanti all'infinito è più frequente in francese che in italiano, infatti nel sud dell'Italia, dove è stata più presente la dominazione francese, quest'uso è più diffuso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Allora ci devono anche essere parecchi "arabismi" e "ispanismi" nel Suditalia... 
Torniamo seri, l'uso francese di cui parli non è più attuale, anzi è davvero antiquato.


----------



## ursu-lab

Lovetall said:


> Ho parlato di francesismo perchè l'uso del de davanti all'infinito è più frequente in francese che in italiano, infatti nel sud dell'Italia, dove è stata più presente la dominazione francese, quest'uso è più diffuso.


Se è per questo, nel Meridione è stata più presente la dominazione spagnola, e il "di" dopo il "dopo" si usa infatti anche in spagnolo. Più che francesismo mi sa che che nell'Italia del Sud è un ispanismo... 
Dalle mie parti, la dominazione francese è stata invece quella predominante, ma il "di" non si usa nemmeno in dialetto: molte altre costruzioni sintattiche francesi sì che sono state assimilate, ma questa proprio no.
A volte mi viene il dubbio che quest'abitudine di tacciare di francesismo qualsiasi fenomeno linguistico "strano" nell'italiano non contemporaneo  o nell'etimo di alcune parole sia dovuto al fatto che i cosiddetti puristi della lingua in realtà fino a poco tempo fa conoscevano solo il francese come lingua straniera...


----------



## gc200000

Nel sud italia non è affatto diffuso, credevo lo fosse invece in francese. Lo leggevo anche nella firma di "Zipp".


----------



## ursu-lab

Che è diffuso nel Sud l'ha scritto Lovetall, non io. Il "di + infinito" dopo il "dopo" si usa in spagnolo, in catalano e in portoghese, quindi per favore lasciamo perdere la spiegazione del francesismo, da cui - se c'era-  è scomparso da quel dì...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Appunto.
> 
> Scusa, Cosi, ma la costruzione "... Dicesi francesismo di una parola, ..." di quale -ismo sarebbe l'illustrazione?
> 
> GS



Non ho capito. Se intendi la presenza della preposizione, non credo sia sbagliata, anche se è insolita. Sarebbe come: si dice francesismo di (tale) parola ecc. Per altro, non ho proprio capito quello che hai detto.


----------

